# Как настроить bootsplash?

## Rasputin

 :Shocked:  Скажите пожалуста как настрраивается правильно bootsplash а и как зделать так что бы загрузка и консоль выглядели так как на LiveCD?

Заранее благодарен!..

----------

## @lexb

 *Rasputin wrote:*   

>  Скажите пожалуста как настрраивается правильно bootsplash а и как зделать так что бы загрузка и консоль выглядели так как на LiveCD?
> 
> Заранее благодарен!..

 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge bootsplash

----------

## Rasputin

```
#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge bootsplash
```

Ну это я зделал.. так его ж еще дальше надо конфигурировать,

я даже и

```
rc-udate -a bootsplash default 
```

делаю... 

Все равно не хочет он у меня работать... прочитал даже что надо ядро компилить с такими оциями:

```

Block Devices -> RAM disk support

Block Devices -> Loopback device support

Block Devices -> Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

Console Drivers -> Video mode selection support

Console Drivers -> Frame-buffer support -> Support for frame-buffer devices

Console Drivers -> Frame-buffer support -> VESA VGA graphics console

Console Drivers -> Frame-buffer support -> Use splash screen instead of boot logo
```

Все равно.. чего то нехватает   :Wink: 

Чего токо  :Question: 

----------

## Wakko

 *Rasputin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge bootsplash
> ```
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036

----------

## Rasputin

Огромное спасибо 

     2 Wakko

     2 @lexb

ну и конечно 

 2 svyatogor

Все получилось, все работает а тем у кого нет читайте:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036&highlight=bootsplash

----------

